# Sunrise/Sunset - The Fiddler's thread



## Didereaux (Dec 19, 2016)

Just for hoots & giggles how about a thread of just sunrises and sunsets (probably already exists, but what the hey...you can never have to many sunrises).
So to start it off.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 19, 2016)

^is that one good mornin' or good night?


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 19, 2016)

Peeb said:


> ^is that one good mornin' or good night?



It's a good morn'n   Hitchcock TX
Another taken a few minutes later.


----------



## Peeb (Dec 19, 2016)

Sweet!  Can't beat the quality of the light when its early and late.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 19, 2016)

Our back yard in the morning Oct.28/16


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 19, 2016)

Ron Evers said:


> Our back yard in the morning Oct.28/16


Now there's an Xmas card if ever there was one!


----------



## waday (Dec 19, 2016)

Jogging at Sunrise by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 19, 2016)

OK looks like we need a sunrise!




Bar Harbor Sunrise3 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 19, 2016)

Sunset:




Melrose_2959_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 20, 2016)

Sunrise this morning.


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 20, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Ron Evers said:
> 
> 
> > Our back yard in the morning Oct.28/16
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 23, 2016)

Sunrise on Pleasure Pier Galveston TX


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 23, 2016)

Didereaux said:


> Sunrise on Pleasure Pier Galveston TX
> View attachment 131968



Neat!


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 25, 2016)

Bolivar Lighthouse from Texas City Dike


----------



## otherprof (Dec 25, 2016)

Ron Evers said:


> Our back yard in the morning Oct.28/16
> 
> 
> View attachment 131805


That was worth getting up for! Beautiful photo of a beautiful scene.


----------



## Didereaux (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## waday (Dec 30, 2016)

Sea Gull in the Morning Light by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 30, 2016)

Sunset in Key Largo




April Vacation 2015_6175a by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 30, 2016)

Sunset @ Cayo Ensenachos.


----------



## Milk&Cookies (Jan 3, 2017)

Sunset in Fairhope



SunsetFairhopePier by ..Milk, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 3, 2017)

Sunrise.

 Sunsetting.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 3, 2017)

Sunrise in Bar Harbor:



Bar Harbor Sunrise2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------

